# any advice gratefully received



## readytogiveup

was wondering if was anyone else out there in the same boat as us. about to get kinship of grandson 5yrs old. he live in hereford so under that authority but we live in worcester and now have the problem of the cwdc course, this is to run over 4 saturdays 6hrs each time, being so far will take us an hour or more to get there and the same back. we will only have him in december and this course will be in january. I feel it is too far to travel as if there is an accident or incident (which ther could be as grandson will still be finding his place) do we have any right to ask for the course to be done here, as i cant see the difference as the course will give all the same training and the cost of funding will be the same anyone have any answers ??:thumbup:


----------

